# Ft. Jefferson



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

question for you Florida folks? Have any of you evey went fishing at FT. Jefferson if so, how was it? Is it crowded is the fishing restricted to certain areas on the ft. Is it worth the trip? I am planning a trip there with my daughter this spring and she is only 10 so I want to make worth her while and be able to catch enough to keep her attention focused on fishing. It would be our first daddy/daughter trip without mom. What are your thought? Also we would be camping over the weekend so what are the restriction if any on what can be brought on the ferry? Is there safe suitable parking for the weekend near the ferry landing? Any insight on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have never fished Ft. Jefferson, but I have taken 2 & 3 day fishing trips to the Dry Tortugas . . . I think this site might be a good starting point for info.

*http://www.drytortugas.com/*

Tight Lines !


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Dave


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NOB_legend said:


> Thanks Dave


Anytime, sir.

Tight Lines !


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> Anytime, sir.
> 
> Tight Lines !


What type of fish did you catch down there?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NOB_legend said:


> What type of fish did you catch down there?


Grouper, Snapper, Amberjack, Porgy . . . We went in the Spring, mid-April to mid-May .


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*IMO*, The Fort is a tourist attraction run by the National Park Service. Awesome place to visit and snorkel around.
Very historical place to visit. Especially for the kids.
Fishing, IMO, is just too much trouble if you do not have your own boat. It is a 70 mile boat ride from Key West.
I have only been there once and that was back in the early 70s. Am sure it is the same, just more tourists.
I often watch the fishing shows on TV and to catch any decent fish, you must be far from shore around some wrecks on a boat.
I would recommend a charter to the Key West reefs for some awesome grouper and snapper fishing !!!
ENJOY your trip !!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Since your Daughter is only 10, I suggest booking a light-tackle guide, instead of going Wreck-Fishing and tangling with big Grouper and Amberjack ... A matter of both SAFETY & enjoyment !!!


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for all of the info.


----------

